# Pairing New Edge with Optimum Experience



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

I used the online chat service with Optimum. Always a good idea to keep a written record. After eventually getting through the automated responses, I was given a live rep. After his initial questions, it was clear that he had done this once or twice, but wasn't totally comfortable. He asked if the CableCARD pairing screen came up on my TV. I never knew Optimum had this if they ever did, or if he was just reading from instructions and HE was supposed to see the pairing screen on his CSR system to pair/bind the CableCARD.

I kind of had to coax him along by saying things like "don't you need the CableCARD serial number" and "do you want the Host ID now". We eventually got through it. It took about 40 minutes with all the typing. A day later, all is working.

When Optimum had some idea what to do with CableCARDs years ago, this was usually a 5-10 minute phone call.


----------

